# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Trinkverhalten (Wein, Bier) nach Op

## daniela3

Hallo,

der Op Termin naht und ich befasse mich mit der Zeit "danach". Lese viel. Ständig versuche ich rauszufinden warum so ein Tumor entsteht aber weiss natürlich dass es wohl doch Schicksal ist...

Mein Mann ist sein Leben lang Sportler, bis heute  noch sehr aktiv (Ruhepuls knapp über 40 schon immer), was mir persönlich manchmal an die Nerven geht da ich ständig auch mitmachen muss und eigentlich nicht die Sportskanone bin :L&auml;cheln: ...er ist nach wie vor sehr fit, schlank und lebt auch gesund. Raucht seit 1981 nicht mehr, allerdings hat er davor knapp 20 Jahre stark geraucht. Er trinkt kein hochprozent.Alkohol, nur Wein und Bier. Wir sind oft im Süden und dort ist es recht schwer ohne auszukommen :L&auml;cheln: 

Er legt hin und wieder eine Pause vom Alkohol ein (wie momentan) die 3-6 Wochen beträgt. Ansonsten schon am We ein wenig mehr (2-3 Glas Rotwein oder Bier) wenn wir eingeladen sind oder Gäste haben. Unter der Woche weniger, da er immer noch berufstätig ist und ziemlich stressigen Job hat.

Man liesst widersprüchliche Angaben darüber ob Alkohol den Krebs begünstigt oder nicht. Manchmal liesst man bis 20 Gramm pro Tag wäre unschädlich, Rotwein sogar günstig. Manchmal wieder max 4 Glas die Woche, anderswo raten sie zu Verzicht und auch stösst man auf Ansichten dass es bei PC gar nichts ausmacht. 

Mir ist klar, dass man nicht wissen/beweisen kann inwiefern es einen Einfluss hat da Menschen unterschiedlich sind und auch alle Angaben in den Statistiken mit Vorsicht zu geniessen sind. 

Hier meine eigentliche Frage an die Betroffennen und davon insbesondere die Operierten:

Habt ihr euren Alkoholkonsum NACH der Op verändert?
wenn ja, inwiefern bzw. wieviel trinkt ihr nach einem guten Essen?

ich würde mich über eure Antworten freuen!

----------


## LowRoad

Liebe Daniela,
das Alkohol ein Zellgift ist, sollte sich zwischenzeitlich rumgesprochen haben - weniger ist besser - Punkt.
Beim Bier habe ich komplett auf Bleifrei umgestellt, bei Wein geht das gar nicht, und da genehmige ich mir am Abend gerne mal ein/zwei Gläschen von dem guten Roten, aktuell ein Zenato Valpolicella Superiore  (Bin aber auch nicht operiert sondern bestrahlt worden).

----------


## spertel

Oh ja, werte Daniela.......

Bis zu meiner Diagnose im Jahre 2005 habe ich, mal abgesehen von einigen Geselligkeiten und vor Bundesligaspielen meiner "geliebten Hertha" (....anders wären diese Eregnisse auch kaum zu ertragen gewesen :Blinzeln: )) so gut gar keinen Alkohol getrunken.

Seitdem habe ich meist abends auf ein bis zwei Bier umgestellt, da ich mir vorgenommen habe, auf sämtliche zuckerhaltige Produkte und Säfte zu verzichten, und Tee und Wasser den ganzen Tag geht nun mal nicht.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies nun schädlich sein soll, zumal Bier ein völlig reines und chemiefreies Getränk ist.

Fakt ist, dass auch der Gesündeste irgendwann mal tot ist.

Allerdings habe ich feststellen müssen, erst kürzlich im "Cavern-Club" zu Liverpool, dass nach dem zweiten Pint doch eine leichte Inkontinenz, auch wegen fehlender Sitzmöglichkeiten zu registrieren war. Ich habe dann Müdigkeit vorgetäuscht und bin dann abgehauen, weil es doch unangenehm hätte werden können. Das passiert etwa einmal im Jahr.

Der Vater meiner englischen Bekannten hat übrigens jeden Tag eine halbe Flasche Glenfiddish gekippt und ist damit fast 90 Jahre geworden........vermutlich war der Knabe so konserviert, dass dies keine Krebszelle ausgehalten hat.

Hicks...........

----------


## Wolfjanz

Zitat Spertel  "..vermutlich war der Knabe so konserviert, dass dies keine Krebszelle ausgehalten hat."

Ketternraucher (Altkanzler) Helmut S. (96) läßt grüßen :Blinzeln: 

Gruss,
WJ

----------


## daniela3

Aber echt :L&auml;cheln: )

danke für eure Antworten, bin gespannt wie es die anderen handhaben. Und bestrahlt oder operiert ist im Grunde egal...

wir haben schonmal vor den Konsum erheblich zu reduzieren und nur noch zu bestimmten Anlass Alkohol trinken....nachdem wir bereits 2 Jahre kein Fleisch mehr essen, Milchprodukte usw....hab ich schon irgendwo erwähnt.

es ist aber keinesfalls so, dass wir darunter leiden oder auf etwas verzichten müssen! Im Gegenteil, ich entdecke immer wieder unzähliche Möglichkeiten vegan/vegetarisch (mit Fisch) zu kochen und werde richtig kreativ.




> Zitat Spertel  "..vermutlich war der Knabe so konserviert, dass dies keine Krebszelle ausgehalten hat."
> 
> Ketternraucher (Altkanzler) Helmut S. (96) läßt grüßen
> 
> Gruss,
> WJ

----------


## Epon59

> ich entdecke immer wieder unzähliche Möglichkeiten


ist bei uns zwar erst gut zwei Monate her, aber ich bin immer noch erstaunt, was es alles gibt und wie gut es schmeckt. Bei uns ist es auch wenig Fleisch, keine Wurst und keine Milchprodukte, besonders Käse. Habe bislang auch wenig Alkohol getrunken, aber ein gutes Glas Wein zum Essen ging immer mal. Während der Bestrahlung ist jetzt alles anders. Null Alkohol und ballastarmes Essen. Ist wieder zwei Schritte zurück, aber die vier Wochen gehen auch rum.

Gruss
Thomas

----------


## Hartmut S

> Habt ihr euren Alkoholkonsum NACH der Op verändert?
> wenn ja, inwiefern bzw. wieviel trinkt ihr nach einem guten Essen?


ein thema für den capitano!
ich habe mein leben lang alkohol geraucht und zigaretten getrunken. :L&auml;cheln: 

nach der RPE, vor 2 jahren trinke ich eher mehr, als weniger. nur das rauchen habe ich etwas eingeschränkt.
in der zeit, wo wir hier in spanien auf unserem boot sind, trinke ich alle 2 tage meine 3 wisky.
anders würde ich das boot auch gar nicht, nach dem baden, in die marina bekommen.
für meine frau steht hier jederzeit eine flasche aldi-wein bereit.  :L&auml;cheln: 

zu hause wird weniger getrunken, weil ich hin und wieder mal einen reisebus fahre.
ich liege zu hause gerne auf dem sofa, auf dem boot in der sonne.
mache viel sport, denn ich spiele schach. :L&auml;cheln: 
-- sehr sportlich möchte ich mit über 60 j nicht mehr sagen wollen.
eher " ich mache, als alter mann, eine sehr gelenkschonende gymnastik" --  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*Rotwein ist für alte Knaben, eine von den besten Gaben*

Das meinte schon Wilhelm Busch, und dem pflichte ich seit nunmehr 40 Jahren tüchtig bei, und zwar gerade wegen Prostatakrebs. Und es lebt sich ganz gut dabei. 

*"Manch einer, der vor der Versuchung flieht, hofft doch heimlich, dass sie ihn einholt"*
(Giovanni Guareschi)

----------


## W. Werner

Nach der RPE sind 1-2 Bier pro Tag bei Kassenpatienten zwar nicht in der Verpflegung enthalten (die müssten verordnet werden), aber das Pflegepersonal hatte keine Bedenken (Spülen, Spülen, Spülen!) gegen das Weizenbier, das mir meine Lieben gebracht haben.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Namensvetter,

dazu eine kleine Anekdote: Als ich in Gronau im Krankenhaus aufgenommen worden bin, ist 1 Tag vor der OP der Verpflegungsplan festgelegt worden. Ich bin gefragt worden, was ich denn abends trinken möchte. Zum Scherz sagte ich: Bier. Am Abend nach der OP war ich zur Nahrungsaufnahme nicht in der Lage. Aber einen Abend später bekam ich mein Abendessen mit ... einer Flasche Bier. Prompt kam auch der Hinweis, dass bei weiterm Bedarf ein Kühlschrank auf dem Flur stehe, da der Durchfluss bei frisch operierten eine wichtige Rolle spiele.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## norbert177

Hallo,
ich bin gerade in Reha nach Prostata-Entfernung.
Alkohol an sich ist sicherlich nicht prinzipiell förderlich für den Körper - aber es kommt auch auf die Dosierung an. Bis jetzt habe ich seit der OP noch keine Alkohol getrunken. Das hat aber damit zu tun, dass ich zunächst mal eine stabile Kontinenz haben möchte und dann vorsichtig die Wirkung des Alkohols testen werde.
Ein Therapeut berichtete anekdotisch von einem "heldenhaften Selbstversuch" von Patienten, welche ermittelt hätten, dass drei Achtele Wein zu einer wunderbaren Entspannung der Körpermuskeln geführt hätten. Inkl. des Schließmuskels. Aber die Leute wären auch am Folgetag muskulär immer noch toll entspannt gewesen!
Ist vielleicht leicht übertrieben. Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall nicht der totalen Enthaltsamkeit verfallen, und demnächst schauen, wie mein Körper auf Wein und Bier (in zunächst vorsichtigen Dosierungen) reagiert. Für mich fällt das unter Lebensfreude (ich spreche vom genießen, nicht vom saufen!) und das möchte ich beibehalten.
Gruß, Norbert

----------

